# How to gut and gill a Snapper



## GCjetski (Jul 28, 2018)

After filleting a Snapper there is alot of meat left behind on the head and frame, out of respect to the fish I like to give these give to people who appreciate the meal. This is how I prep the frames by gutting and gilling making them ready to eat


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That is what I do with the bigger fish, I know when I do Amberjack you can get about 3-5lbs of good smoked meat from a decent size AJ.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks like throats to me!!


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

This past weekend we only landed a few golden tilefish, other than that the trip was a bust for edible fish. I didn't feel right taking a bag of fish home so I gave everyone else the fillets but I kept the backbones and the throats/cheeks....

The backbones got broiled with blackening seasoning and butter in the oven until slightly crispy on top. 

All i can say is WOW!!! Can't believe I been missing this!! I will never throw another backbone away again.

I've done the throats many times and while they are awesome, the backbone may have it beat.

I will def be keeping all backbones from here on out, will probably smoke the tuna and king backbones but everything else is getting broiled or grilled.

Even though I fillet very close to the bones there was a surprising amount of meat left on the backbone.


----------



## GCjetski (Jul 28, 2018)

I have not tried them any other way than smoked myself, but I may have to after reading that. And yes there can be a surprising amount of meat left over on the frame


----------

